# Kemah - It's Showtime!!!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I have been holding out. I shot these awhile ago, but wanted to wait until the board really got going to share. I love long exposures - always have. I was also lucky enough to get a full moon. Hope you like these as much as I do...there's more to come.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Very cool


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

OK, I'm starting to get addicted to visiting the photography forum.

You guys take some amazing pictures.

More? Bring 'em on!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

WOW! Those are really,really fantastic!! Bay Gal is right, this is addictive. Traffic on the photography forum has picked up alot. Thanks to all who post. I love lookinig at ya'lls pictures and making you look at mine.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Ahhh Man. Those are so cool !!!!

You got skillz

Dave


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Photography:*



Pod said:


> WOW! Those are really,really fantastic!! Bay Gal is right, this is addictive. Traffic on the photography forum has picked up alot. Thanks to all who post. I love lookinig at ya'lls pictures and making you look at mine.


 Whether you have a sophiscitated camera, lenses and filters or a point and shoot type camera "but" enjoy good to great photos we now have a place to share this passion. Thank you everyone...and Rusty thanks for those truly "fun" pictures...they are great!!!!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I like those too. Took a few like that of passing cars at night when I was a kid. Have them stored away somewhere.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

*drool!*


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Ya got it going on no doubt!!!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Way cool!!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Most excellent Rusty. What was your average exposure time and f-stop?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very cool, Rusty ... really like time lapse and the ferris wheel was a great subject.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Most excellent Rusty. What was your average exposure time and f-stop?


Ray, I try to keep the exposures around 30 secs or so but it's not a hard and fast rule. The sensors start to develop thermal noise and that's not such a good thing.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Noise:*



RustyBrown said:


> The sensors start to develop thermal noise and that's not such a good thing.


The issue of noise...is this something specific to digital cameras? or was this a problem on "film" cameras also?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Always a trade off...*



seawings said:


> The issue of noise...is this something specific to digital cameras? or was this a problem on "film" cameras also?


It's the equivalent of film grain in terms of appearance. The cause are somewhat different though.


----------

